# Many of you know Louise Wolfe



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

A past president of NAAFA, a past member of the Board of Directors of NAAFA, a past cochairperson of the activism committee of NAAFA, and many other rather impressive things.

Louise Wolfe is no longer a spinster.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations to, um, Louise. (Any reason why she doesn't post to tell us her new marital status?)

*subscribing*


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

As best I can tell she would like most everyone to know but at the same time is hesitant about sounding self centered by telling people.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 12, 2010)

I guess I can understand that. I wonder if she would have worded it the way you did -- "spinster" is such a dated term. But thanks for updating us.

So who did she end up marrying?


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

She is a very talented, beautiful, gregarious, outgoing, intelligent, wonderful, brilliant, woman. But they're still parts of the way her mind works that I do not fully understand.

Now I suppose I will hear from the man who tell me that it is easy for them to understand all about every woman they meet.


----------



## butch (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, what an oddly phrased OP. It reminds me of those days when women were merely property being exchanged from one man (the father) to another man (the husband). Like Vickie, I wonder why Ms. Wolfe doesn't have a voice to say this herself, and I also wonder why Mr. Williams categorizes Ms. Wolfe as a former 'spinster,' as if she were bathed in shame until someone (presumably Mr. Williams) comes along and they decide to get married. 

Self-aggrandizing, perhaps (and not for the first time).


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm a spinster, but only b/c my man took forever to divorce his last wife. If it'd been quick, I'd just have been single, but it took YEARS! I was like Miss Havisham!


CONGRATS!


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> So who did she end up marrying?



she wound up marrying a man she has had a relationship with, though usually not intimate, since about 1982. In the late 80s this man met all of her family members. They seemed to approve of him and it was generally thought that Louise and this man would eventually become married. However due to miscommunication's and misunderstandings it did not happen. They stayed in contact on a non-intimate basis and for at least 10 years they never saw each other. In 2007 both of them thought they might be able to see each other for the very last time and both of them were saddened by this thought that it would be the last time they would ever actually meet each other. When they did actually meet each other for this very last time and described the circumstances each other's lives they suddenly realized that while they may or may not have made a mistake in 1989 they would be making a tremendous mistake to not renew the relationship now.

They started attending fat people's conventions together, (they attended both the Florida Dimensions Bash and the NAAFA convention in Washington DC), going to church together, and participating in community service activities together. The man's altustic daugher quickly became very accepting of Louise. (And Louise's family became very accepting of the altustic daughter) Finally on December 31th, 2009 they were married. They celebrated by going to the DC NAAFA New Years Eve Party.

One thing that helped in the relationship was that this time when her love did something that was odd but did not hurt anybody (such as at a store going up to the door and saying "open Sesame" and then being delighted when the magic words would open the door) Louise would simply say to herself, "That's my Russell."


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

butch said:


> Wow, what an oddly phrased OP. It reminds me of those days when women were merely property being exchanged from one man (the father) to another man (the husband). Like Vickie, I wonder why Ms. Wolfe doesn't have a voice to say this herself, and I also wonder why Mr. Williams categorizes Ms. Wolfe as a former 'spinster,' as if she were bathed in shame until someone (presumably Mr. Williams) comes along and they decide to get married.
> 
> Self-aggrandizing, perhaps (and not for the first time).



I have been told that the word spinster referred to a woman who, because she could spin, was able to generate income and therefore did not need to lower her standards in order to find some man who would support her. I suppose if it is shameful for a woman to be self-supporting then spinster would be a derogatory term. 

The last part of the quote is interesting. What terminology do you use to describe the behavior of the many very beautiful women who advertise their websites?


----------



## butch (Jan 12, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> I have been told that the word spinster referred to a woman who, because she could spin, was able to generate income and therefore did not need to lower her standards in order to find some man who would support her. I suppose if it is shameful for a woman to be self-supporting then spinster would be a derogatory term.
> 
> The last part of the quote is interesting. What terminology do you use to describe the behavior of the many very beautiful women who advertise their websites?



Well, they're overt about pushing their images because they have something to market, so I call them entrepreneurs.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/people/Louise-Wolfe/1080304522

http://www.highspiritstm.com/page1.html

http://www.highspiritstm.com/page1.html


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

http://williams-wolfe.us/home


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, congrats to you guys. If I remember correctly, Louise, in addition to all her other offices and activities, actually served as NAAFA Chair of the Board where she was both my successor and later predecessor. It was a pleasure talking with Louise at the Dimensions Bash in Orlando last June, and it was good seeing you again, Russell.


----------



## Aswani (Jan 12, 2010)

Dude, I thought you were already married. When did your last marriage end? Regradless, congratulations!

So what number marriage will this make it?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 12, 2010)

as long as they are happy. Haven't heard spinster in ages.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 12, 2010)

> The last part of the quote is interesting. What terminology do you use to describe the behavior of the many very beautiful women who advertise their websites?





butch said:


> Well, they're overt about pushing their images because they have something to market, so I call them entrepreneurs.



I was going with "capitalist" but I think same line of thinking.

Uhm...Congrats though. I guess if she wants to stay away from self agrandizement....

never mind. Congratulations.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Louise! I wish the best for both of you.


----------



## Isa (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats all around! It was nice meeting the two of you back in June.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

This beautiful, brilliant, talented, gifted, self-supporting woman returned from the Peace Corps in 1971 and until 2007 lived in the San Francisco Bay area.

During that time she became a leader in NAAFA, a leader in Toastmasters, a member of Mensa, a published author, a performing member of Fat Lip Readers Theater, one of the top 20 Scrabble players in North America, did a single-parent adoption and raised a daughter to adulthood, and was someone who actively participated in the intellectually stimulating life of the bay area. 

She developed a wide circle of loyal friends who loved her deeply.

In 2007 she left the Bay Area to move to Hagerstown, Maryland. Hagerstown, Maryland is not in the top 100 cultural and intellectually stimulating locations in the United States. I seriously doubt that it is in the top 10,000. 

She left behind all of her friends and most of her belongings and the location of many of her fondest memories. She came to Hagerstown, Maryland where, although in the 80s she had lived there for a month or two, she knew no one.
She did this not because she had no other choice. She did it because this self-supporting woman wanted to be with me. That is to me a very humbling piece of information. 

Theyre those who argue that I often blow my own horn. I suppose in this case, if I say that Louise Wolfe chose to marry me, there is nothing else to do but very humbling say that I am deeply honored because I have the privilege and honor of being married to the wonderful, marvelous, beautiful, brilliant, gregarious, sexy, talented, Louise Wolfe.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

The computer was locking and I did not realize that even though nothing was happening at my end it actually made three posts.


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> The computer was locking and I did not realize that even though nothing was happening at my end it actually made three posts.



How does one say it with out seeming to brag?

Well, one doesn't post it 3 times in a row, for starters.

hahahaha. I'm only kidding, Russell, I know your computer got stuck. But the joke was begging to be made!


----------



## Adrian (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations Louise, I wish you all the best.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 12, 2010)

Congradulations! i'm so glad it finally happened. all the happiness kiss Louise for me!


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 13, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> chairperson



Big congrats! I wish you a long and happy chairriage!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Russell and Louise!!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your marriage.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 13, 2010)

> butch


And in other news, women have finally been domesticated. Huzzah!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 13, 2010)

When i read the op i thought of zombies.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 13, 2010)

Hell's teeth man! I was totally baffled until the end of the first page of posts, why didnt you just say you got married in the first post.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 13, 2010)

sometimes it takes me a while to get to a point that many people will find interesting. The following is an example that is not related in any way to the wedding new but is related to my taking a while to get to the point.

For instance I would truthfully tell my school classes that I have a social worker friend who was incarciated for 2 years because she was considered a danger to the United State goverment. Since i am her know her the FBI may have me on its list.

I would then explain that, once my friend turned six the goverment decided that she was no longer a threat and released her.

The students would then get interested in a lesson that might otherwise be dull and start asking how a 4 year old could be so dangerous to the funcitons of the United States govenment that she needed to be incarciated for 2 years.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 13, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> sometimes it takes me a while to get to a point that many people will find interesting. The following is an example that is not related in any way to the wedding new but is related to my taking a while to get to the point.
> 
> For instance I would truthfully tell my school classes that I have a social worker friend who was incarciated for 2 years because she was considered a danger to the United State goverment. Since i am her know her the FBI may have me on its list.
> 
> ...


Was she a talking parrot who knew secret stuff??


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 13, 2010)

> Was she a talking parrot who knew secret stuff??


Who the fuck knows, or actually cares?


----------



## collared Princess (Jan 13, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hell's teeth man! I was totally baffled until the end of the first page of posts, why didnt you just say you got married in the first post.



You took the words right out of my mouth..lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 13, 2010)

For The Deaf And Hard Of Hearing:

OUR TOP STORY TONIGHT, RUSSELL WILLIAMS GOT MARRIED, DETAILS AT 11


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> Who the fuck knows, or actually cares?



*The Shadow knows...*

*Congrats on your marriage Russell & Louise*


----------



## GregW (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats y'all! I enjoyed talking with both of you in DC last year and hopefully we'll meet again.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 13, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Theyre those who argue that I often blow my own horn. I suppose in this case, if I say that Louise Wolfe chose to marry me, there is nothing else to do but very humbling say that I am deeply honored because I have the privilege and honor of being married to the wonderful, marvelous, beautiful, brilliant, gregarious, sexy, talented, Louise Wolfe.



Now *that* is the way to announce your marriage, congrats!


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 14, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> Who the fuck knows, or actually cares?



Mitzi's parents did and so should you. If such things can happen to other peoples children why not to your children? Is the following under your heading of "Who the fuck knows or actually cares?" 
The Transportation Security Administration, under scrutiny after last months bombing attempt, has on its Web site a "mythbuster" that tries to reassure the public.


"Myth: The No-Fly list includes an 8-year-old boy.
Buster: No 8-year-old is on a T.S.A. watch list

"Up your arms, down your arms, up your crotch  someone is patting your 8-year-old down like hes a criminal," Mrs. Hicks recounted. "A terrorist can blow his underwear up and they dont catch him. But my 8-year-old cant walk through security without being frisked."

'Selectee' list

It is true that Mikey is not on the federal governments "no-fly" list, which includes about 2,500 people, less than 10 percent of them from the United States. But his name appears to be among some 13,500 on the larger "selectee" list, which sets off a high level of security screening. "


Australian Lord, what kinds of things have to happen to make you care. Does your quote apply to the poeple in Haiti? Do you have any concerns about the condition of the Aborigonies in your country? How close to home does something have to be before you care?


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 14, 2010)

GregW said:


> Congrats y'all! I enjoyed talking with both of you in DC last year and hopefully we'll meet again.



Thank you for your kind words. I also hope we all meet again.

I worry that a plane trip would be hard on both of us. We are considering traveling by sleeping coach on a train. We used this method of travel on the way back from the Dimensions Bash. The handicapped sleeper is quite comfortable. I have not figured out the pricing structure but, for the sleeper, I was expecting to have to pay $250 more then coach. The actually cost of the sleeper was $45 more then coach. The $45 included all meals for 2 people.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 14, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> Congratulations to, um, Louise. (Any reason why she doesn't post to tell us her new marital status?)
> 
> *subscribing*



She asked me, "Would they rather have you telling them how wonderuful I am or have me telling them how wonderful you are?"

I got my "how wonderful she is" in first.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 14, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Well, congrats to you guys. If I remember correctly, Louise, in addition to all her other offices and activities, actually served as NAAFA Chair of the Board where she was both my successor and later predecessor. It was a pleasure talking with Louise at the Dimensions Bash in Orlando last June, and it was good seeing you again, Russell.



Conrad, thank your for your kinds words.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 14, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> For The Deaf And Hard Of Hearing:
> 
> OUR TOP STORY TONIGHT, RUSSELL WILLIAMS GOT MARRIED, DETAILS AT 11



The wonderful Louise Wolf bestowed a great honor on Russell Williams by accepting his proposal of Marrage. Russell Williams should and does consder himself to be a very lucky man.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 14, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Was she a talking parrot who knew secret stuff??



Even though she was born in the US all of her ancestors had been born in Japan.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> And in other news, women have finally been domesticated. Huzzah!



I ran out of rep?!?!?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 14, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> For The Deaf And Hard Of Hearing:
> 
> OUR TOP STORY TONIGHT, RUSSELL WILLIAMS GOT MARRIED, DETAILS AT 11



hahahahaha


----------



## Mathias (Jan 14, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> For The Deaf And Hard Of Hearing:
> 
> OUR TOP STORY TONIGHT, RUSSELL WILLIAMS GOT MARRIED, DETAILS AT 11



Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Aswani (Jan 14, 2010)

Well hopefully you won't take nearly as long answering my question about how many times you've been married as it took you to tell us you got married and that the incarciated individual wasn't a talking parrot.


----------



## Duchess of York (Jan 14, 2010)

Or why he speaks in third person??


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Play nice.

Congrats Russell!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hell's teeth man! I was totally baffled until the end of the first page of posts, why didnt you just say you got married in the first post.




hahahahah, oh, if you could answer THAT question...


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 15, 2010)

Aswani said:


> Well hopefully you won't take nearly as long answering my question about how many times you've been married as it took you to tell us you got married and that the incarciated individual wasn't a talking parrot.



tp quote Austrailian Lord _Who the fuck knows, or actually cares?_

Actually the wonderful Louise Wolfe knows the answer to that question. Send her an Email and ask her. I am sure that you would trust her answer more then mine and she will get to the point a lot faster. 

Besides her messages are always correctly spelled.


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> tp quote Austrailian Lord _Who the fuck knows, or actually cares?_
> 
> Actually the wonderful Louise Wolfe knows the answer to that question. Send her an Email and ask her. I am sure that you would trust her answer more then mine and she will get to the point a lot faster.
> 
> Besides her messages are always correctly spelled.



oooh, Kitten with a Whip! I think I like it!


----------



## calauria (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 15, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> The handicapped sleeper is quite comfortable.



Chair reference, gotta drink!:bounce:


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 15, 2010)

Aswani said:


> Well hopefully you won't take nearly as long answering my question about how many times you've been married...



how is that any of our business? Kinda rude to demand such information.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 15, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> how is that any of our business? Kinda rude to demand such information.



It's kind of a throwback from an earlier thread about Russell's wedding plans. You had to be there. Trust me.

Also I'm charmed by Russell's attraction to Louise's spelling abilities.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 15, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> It's kind of a throwback from an earlier thread about Russell's wedding plans. You had to be there. Trust me.
> 
> Also I'm charmed by Russell's attraction to Louise's spelling abilities.



i was there. and i still dont think that its ok to just ask someone how many times they've been married. wtf people.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 16, 2010)

My daughter is 30 and altustic. She is in a special needs facilty. Louise and I take her places at least 2 times a week

Louise has been living with me for 2 years.

Yesterday there was a meeting of my daughters caretakers and my daughter and me and Louise.

Louise and I were told that in the last year my daughter has been happier then they have ever seen her. I think that this is possibly due to Louise. We were also told that a couple of years ago when I was in the hospital and they would call my then wife about my daugher they were told by my then wife that Lori was not her daughter and that they should stop calling my then wife. (4 witnesses to this statement by one of Lori's workers)

If I am not able to go someplace that my daughter wants to go my daugher will promptly ask, "Can Louise take me?" My daugher did not ask that question of my previous wife.

So, in addition to all the other wonderful things about Louise she is accepting of and loving of my special needs child.

Louise is so wonderful.

But those of you who have met her know that.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 16, 2010)

calauria said:


> Well, congrats to both of you!!!



I dreamed of could be and then when it did not happen I dreamed what could have been. In the late 80's we almost became engaged but it did not happen. After that we kept in contact for 16 years. We talked only about what was happing with our children and the fat scene and the national political situation.

In the back of my mind I would often think with saddness about what might have been but would never be. 

Finally I took an 8000 mile train trip and I knew that, as I passed through the Bay Area I might see Louise and I knew that it would certainly be the last time I would ever see her and it would only be at a picnic. I was happy to think that I might see her but saddened by the knowledge that it would be the last time I would ever see this wonderful person.

In actualily it worked out differently.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Russell & Louise, congratulations on your marriage. Seems that it was a long time coming!


----------



## jdramzer (Jan 22, 2010)

Aswani said:


> Well hopefully you won't take nearly as long answering my question about how many times you've been married as it took you to tell us you got married and that the incarciated individual wasn't a talking parrot.


This is marriage number 4 for Russell.


----------



## Aswani (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 22, 2010)

Since the number of marriages seems to be important, do you you know how many of my wives Louise has met?


Knowing what she knows about me and having meet my former wives, why did this wonderful, special woman decide to marry a man she has known and known well for almost 30 years?

Who were my former wives and what has happened to them?

What was it like when two of my wives were members of the board of directors of NAAFA at the same time?

Do you need to know the number of wives because you and considering becoming number 5?

Or are you hoping that somehow you and Louise can both be married to me at the same time?

I am just trying to understand why the information is so important to you.

Since you like quick answers I assume that you will quickly answer all of the above questions - espically the ones talking about your future relationships with me.

Russell Williams


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 22, 2010)

I thank you for your kind words.




TraciJo67 said:


> Russell & Louise, congratulations on your marriage. Seems that it was a long time coming!


----------



## jeri carmichael (Mar 5, 2010)

This is WONDERFUL news!!!

You two are made for each other. 

Having watched the two of you together, off and on, for over 25 years
I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Elfcat (Mar 5, 2010)

.... "no longer a spinster".... that kind of wording sounds like something I assumed was beneath you, comrade.

Louise is, possibly other than Anita or Frances, the person I've known the longest in NAAFA, and I don't think that word ever came to my mind. On the other hand I don't think that word generally ever comes to my mind with regard to the "Single Ladies".


----------

